
iPhone X is a sham - soniman
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90149136/we-dont-need-the-iphone-x?utm_content=bufferdf04d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
vixen99
iPhone X and 7 Plus cameras compared

[https://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2017/11/03/iphone-x-
and-7-pl...](https://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2017/11/03/iphone-x-and-7-plus-
cameras-compared/)

------
MR4D
Flagged for clickbait title.

------
grzm
The actual article title is “We don’t need the iPhone X”.

~~~
soniman
That was the first sentence of the article and the title Fastco used on
Twitter but I can't change the title now, HN won't let me.

~~~
grzm
I encourage you to contact the mods in via the link in the footer to update it
for you.

~~~
soniman
Submit it again and see if it does better. It would be an interesting test.

------
soniman
How can a thread titled "iPhone X is a sham" not take off?

~~~
grzm
Please update the submission title to match the article. The guidelines
request the title not be editorialized.

